# model car science magazines



## Illinislotfan

I found a website that has most, if not all, of the Model Car Science magazines from the 60's and 70's in a format that you can read them. Part model car building, part slot car, the magazines provide an interesting time capsule of the early days of slot car racing in the 60's. I don't think this has been posted here before, and thought you guys might enjoy paging through them.

http://www.modelencyclopedia.com/magazines.php


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool ! :thumbsup: ....I used to buy and read those as a kid in the 60's -70's Ahhhh....those childhood memories


----------



## fordcowboy

Great find Illinislotfan. To the top. Lendell


----------



## slotcar58

Brings back memories from my youth!


----------



## ajd350

Kool! Found my Model of the Month entry in there.


----------



## Dyno Dom

I've always enjoyed the old model/slot mags. My friends & I would walk to church for Sunday Mass, afterward stop for breakfast at a Kosher Deli and
have bagels & knishes. I'd save 35 cents to stop at the stationary store on the walk home, pondering the decision to choose between Car Model, Model Car Science or Model Car & Track. 
I have all of my original mags and over the years have complete collections for most of the subject books & mags.


----------



## tjetcar

thanx I have quite a few of those mags, but I can read the ones Iam missing. thanx


----------



## aurora1

Thanks for posting. I had/read most of those in my youth. Interesting article in the Sept 1963 issue regarding converting Matchbox diecast to fit Aurora and Atlas.


----------



## beast1624

Wow! Good stuff.


----------



## GTPguy

I enjoyed browsing these issues, especially the Car Model magazine series on building Scottsboro Raceway (3 parts: in April, May, and July 1967 issues).

I remember being so impressed with that layout as a kid, I tore all those articles out of the mags and kept them together so I could re-read them easily. Brings back great memories. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dslot

What a fun and useful heads-up notice. Thanks, Illini (Dad was one, too).

-- D


----------



## Dslot

ajd350 said:


> Kool! Found my Model of the Month entry in there.


What issue & page, ajd?


----------



## Dslot

My favorite pic so far.










Anybody who doesn't recognize this guy has to send me an AW Rat Fink body. 

-- D


----------



## StephenDresty

much obliged for imparting this with us..


----------



## 9finger hobbies

Great link !! I like how they give the names and addresses of the model car contest winners.


----------



## RacerDave

Lots of fun reading in there. Brings back some memories. Thanks for the link. Dave.


----------



## tomhocars

RMT CUSTOMS has a Dvd with every page of Car Model.Roger Miller contacted me a few yeaqrs aqgo about this project.He needed some issues to copy that I had .It came out great.You can buy the 3 CD's from him at www.rmtcustoms.com


----------

